# Stocking Foot Waders and Wading Shoes



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody out there use stocking foot waders and wading shoes for duck hunting? It seems like they would be more conforable when you have to hike back to a hunting spot as opposed to times when using a boat. I understand that trout fisherman sometimes have a problem with gravel or grit getting in the wading shoe and causing the stocking foot wader to spring leaks. This might not be a problem for duck hunters walking in as most spots are muck rather than gravel and we spend relatively a lot less time in the water.

I am thinking about buying some for the comfort and support while walking in compared to regular waders. It seems that a person would also have less problem with getting your feet out of the mud also. Any thoughts/experience with these?


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

hunt fields and leave your waders at home... that is the way to go...


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

apeterson said:


> hunt fields and leave your waders at home... that is the way to go...


thats not an option for everyone, keep it related to the post.

some people i know swear by stocking foots, especially when hiking like you said. me personally, i've always had a problem with the boots coming off, no matter how well i tied them, where as others have had no problem, must just be my feet. so i went back to regular boot footed waders, higher end stuff that fits your ankles better, and made sure i bought i pair that fit my feet a little tighter so they wouldn't pull out in the mud, and that fit tight around the calves to help when hiking.

and with the stocking footed waders, for me (i have a lot of odds and ends) the boots were just another thing to have to remember to grab in the morning, which isn't a huge deal, until you forget them.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

:withstupid:

lighten up man! it was a joke...


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't do it. Go ahead and get some real duckhunting waders... leave the flyfishing ones in the closet till springtime. You'll get tired of dumping your boots and you'll get cold.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

apeterson said:


> :withstupid:
> 
> lighten up man! it was a joke...


yeah, i'm sure you were... but there is WAY to much "i'm from Nodak, if you don't hunt fields you're an idiot. but no matter what you do, i'm still better" posts on here. so something simple like that can very easly be taken as though you were serious around here.

my apologies.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's how I see it, I haven't found a stocking-foot wader that keeps my feet warm enough while hunting. I like my stocking-foot waders for fishing and early season, and definately good for hiking in.

Boot-foot waders can chafe your ankles pretty good after a bit of walking, though they keep my feet warmer in the long run. If you can find a way to have both sets of waders you would be well suited to whatever mother nature has to dish out.

If you could only go with one, neoprene stocking footsusually wear well under a good pair of bibs or pants.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for your comments Trois_Beaux_Canards, Puddinhead, and roostbuster. I'm not about to give up my boot foot waders for the reasons that you guys mentioned. I was thinking about the stocking foot waders for early season because I was aware that they are not that warm. It seems like I do most of my walking-in hunting earlier in the season anyway. Later on, its most often by boat and then I want the boot foots.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

roostbuster said:


> apeterson said:
> 
> 
> > :withstupid:
> ...


no problems, but I am not from ND, from land of 10K lakes... we all got waders over here... I would not get the stocking ones either.... stick with the boots, and get some inserts for them...


----------

